# asian house gecko



## giggle (Oct 18, 2010)

what do you do with these when you find them?

Also, other than claws on the toes, how can you identify them? The spikes on the tail? I caught a bunch, one looks a bit different. Two seem to have very flat heads and the mottled pattern forms lines down the side and the other has only spots and seems to have a rounder head. He is missing a portion of his toes so using any claw method of ID is out. Though he does have the spines at the base of his tail. He was caught in the sliding glass door, I opened it and when I did I noticed something wriggling in the bottom, he was stuck. I rescued him, thought he was dead cause he was limp in my hand. When I put him in a spare enclosure though he sprung to life! lol He behaves differently to the others as well. Maybe a matter of age?

Ari


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

He is missing claws on all of his feet?
The tail tubercles are only on original tails, can you post a pic?


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 18, 2010)

I get a few around where i live,however i went up to QLD last Thursday and the motel we stayed at i caught 11 but atleast 7escaped...Within 30minutes i caught my first Keelback..Thats right,if in doubt its defiantly a Keelback..lol...Ive been told to freeze them...but i wont do that...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

Kill them....

I think they're cute, too.... I even had one really skinny baby that I helped feed up for a few months before winter. But they are crawling wall-toads.... I see 30 AHG every night, but have only seen 2 native gex at my place since moving here 9 months ago  They are one of the few environmental impacts we can really make at home. 

Just donk them, or pierce their heads with something sharp. Sorry if I sound cruel :cry: but they need to go.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 18, 2010)

Is there a way for ppl in NSW to get them on licence if they catch them in QLD?. I every few months do a mass cull at my place i feel very mean doing it but it needs to be done as there is native gex to think about.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

What would the benefit be for ppl to be allowed to have them on licence?


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> What would the benefit be for ppl to be allowed to have them on licence?


 To keep them as pets...... pets that like to help out other pets...


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think that there's the bigger picture to consider... while scenting with geckos does work, it's potentially an evolutionary step BACKWARD for a young troublesome snake, and, IMO, should be considered a last resort, anyway. 

Would we feel it was okay to keep and breed cane toads or feral kittnes to help our troublesome feeders? I doubt it. AHGs are having a major effect on the niches of native gex, particularly up north, and the overall conservation of our Oz environmental status is much more important than a few individual snakes that benefit from gecko scenting.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 18, 2010)

LOL all i asked was is there a way 4 NSW ppl to get them on licence from up here, and that hasnt been answered. Plus i think (if u wer refering to hatchies) they rnt gunna be able to eat a kitten and the only thing that eats toads is a keelback, and they will eat rodents too.


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

Okay, I wasn't having a go, I was explaining why I think it's not a good idea, in my opinion. The kitten and toad reference was just an example. Sorry, I didn't see that you are only 15 - I would have dumbed it down if I had.

To answer your question, no, you can't have them on licence.


----------



## pythons73 (Oct 18, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Kill them....
> 
> I think they're cute, too.... I even had one really skinny baby that I helped feed up for a few months before winter. But they are crawling wall-toads.... I see 30 AHG every night, but have only seen 2 native gex at my place since moving here 9 months ago  They are one of the few environmental impacts we can really make at home.
> 
> Just donk them, or pierce their heads with something sharp. Sorry if I sound cruel :cry: but they need to go.



IMO theres just too many off them..i caught 11 and about 7 got away,that was just from the motel..imagine if i walked aroung looking for them..just too many..The only way to put a dint in the population is for everyone that catches any to kill humanely,and have a cull every 6months or so like they do with cane toads..


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

I have a cull at my place almost nightly, 73  I'm trying to do my bit! But, I feel bad when I can see that they're gravid  There's still an element of guilt, unfortunately.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 18, 2010)

Kill it,its doing good for the enviroment or feed it to your snakes lol!! or do what pythons73 said or what kristy said.


----------



## 1issie (Oct 18, 2010)

But i do have a soft side even tho we don't have them in sa.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Considering AHG are only found in or around human settlement I think killing them on site would actually have some effect in the populations, unlike cane toads that have breeding populations anywhere and everywhere they can


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

I think so, too, Geckoman. Unfortunately, I haven't seen any more native gex for my efforts. Pity.

Congrats on your eggs, btw


----------



## wasgij (Oct 18, 2010)

the only issue with killing them on site is some less experienced people may very will miss id them and be killing dtellas and the like


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

wasgij said:


> the only issue with killing them on site is some less experienced people may very will miss id them and be killing dtellas and the like


 Yeah thats a bit of a problem, I dont think people should unless they know how to properly ID them.
I once posted a Dtella Id thread on here and even though I asked what type of DTELLA it was a got a number of posts with people swearing it was a AHG


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 18, 2010)

Kristy thats ok, lol the only reason i do monthy ones and not try to erradicate them fully is because at my house there is mozzies, moths ect.. in large numbers and they keep them under controll


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

Just for interests' sake

http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/documents...sts/IPA-Asian-House-Gecko-Risk-Assessment.pdf


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Just for interests' sake
> 
> http://www.dpi.qld.gov.au/documents...sts/IPA-Asian-House-Gecko-Risk-Assessment.pdf


 It says in QLD its not declared a pest???


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

I know! And only from June last year?!? What a crock...


----------



## najanaja (Oct 18, 2010)

as for southerers keeping them on a licience...
They are an abnoctious pest,
although not efficially classified a pest,
an obnoctious pest means non pest but breeding outside its duristriction,(not native to the area)
be it that,,you can keep them without a licence as they are not a licenced reptile be it thay are not native,,
But who would want to introduce them to a area fortunant enough to not have them competing with their native gex
it would be like breeding canetoads in the Kimberleys.

as for what to do with them..

feed them to your snakes, cull them on site or leave them alone

we all have a choice..


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

They are on the NSW licensing system....


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Oct 18, 2010)

This cute little guy turned up on my doorstep but i was told to euthanise the poor bugger, so i did..
But I hate waste, so my juvy tiger got a treat.


----------



## najanaja (Oct 18, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> They are on the NSW licensing system....



are they really?
are they catagorised like some lizards (beardies and blueys) on the Qld licencing system where you can keep a certain number (here it 2) of them if you have no licence at all?

if there on the licence system there, is there breeders that can suply them?


----------



## James..94 (Oct 18, 2010)

There on the license. You must have a license to keep any reptile here.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 18, 2010)

najanaja said:


> are they really?
> are they catagorised like some lizards (beardies and blueys) on the Qld licencing system where you can keep a certain number (here it 2) of them if you have no licence at all?
> 
> if there on the licence system there, is there breeders that can suply them?


This is why i asked if they can be wild caught here in QLD and sent to NSWers and somehow put into the system?..........and r they allowd to be kept in qld?


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 18, 2010)

Since we're talking about euthing them..... how about a thread on IDing them correctly? I would be confused on the finer points of their ID... any help Geckoman?


----------



## giggle (Oct 18, 2010)

Geckoman said:


> To keep them as pets...... pets that like to help out other pets...



rofl... this crossed my mind as well xD thought about tossing one to the beardies...


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Since we're talking about euthing them..... how about a thread on IDing them correctly? I would be confused on the finer points of their ID... any help Geckoman?


 The best way to tell them from a Dtella if you cant tell easily is by looking at the claws, the inside toe on Dtellas is missing a claw, AHG have claws on all toes


----------



## giggle (Oct 18, 2010)

looking at those pics you posted, im guessing they are all asian house gex... im uploading pics now


this is gecko 1






gecko 2... this is the injured one.






gecko 3... and gecko 1 and gecko 3


----------



## giggle (Oct 18, 2010)

gecko 3 again




this is just cute  buuuuut are these red things mites? :|


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Yes they are mites


----------



## GeckoJosh (Oct 18, 2010)

Check out this one


----------



## giggle (Oct 18, 2010)

is that the native?


----------

